# Travel Buddy In May 2014



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys
I ma travelling alone to Australia on 31st May, flying from London to Sydney and I was wondering if there was anyone out there that fancied a travel buddy to explore with...... xx 
I want to explore almost averywhere I can in Ozand cant wait.. 121 days to go


----------



## futurestic (Jan 26, 2013)

My brother lives in Australia. In Brisbane. Let me talk to him. His friends are also planning this type of trip


----------



## arora11 (Mar 24, 2013)

May 2014?? or 2013??


----------

